

Apple now makes more money from Macs than iPads - datsun
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/27/8505411/apple-revenue-mac-vs-ipad

======
M8
"Post PC era"

------
whiteisblack
Because developers charge more on Macs app.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The article doesn't seem to count app income at all, just revenue (not
profit!) from initial sales of the devices.

